# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Buisjes in het oor

## niene

Hallo allemaal, ik heb een dochtertje van 2 en heeft om en bij 2 maanden buisjes in het oor, ik heb naderhand begrepen dat ze dan niet zo vaak meer ziek zult worden en vooral ook geen hoge koorts.Het ging prima en nu 2 maanden verder heeft ze weer erge koorts, kan iemand mij advies geven hierover? :Confused:  Is dat normaal? Heb antibiotica van de huisarts, echter geen oplossing

----------


## Petra717

> Hallo allemaal, ik heb een dochtertje van 2 en heeft om en bij 2 maanden buisjes in het oor, ik heb naderhand begrepen dat ze dan niet zo vaak meer ziek zult worden en vooral ook geen hoge koorts.Het ging prima en nu 2 maanden verder heeft ze weer erge koorts, kan iemand mij advies geven hierover? Is dat normaal? Heb antibiotica van de huisarts, echter geen oplossing


Mijn advies; vraag doorverwijzing naar een KNO-arts aan!

----------


## Jeanine

Dag Niene

Toen mijn zoon klein was, had hij de ene virale infectie op de andere. Ook had hij veel last van hoesten en oorontsteking. We begonnen er op den duur op te letten dat het vooral rond de tijd van Pasen en de Sint Nicolaas periode was, dat hij het meest ziek was, als hij wat chocolade gegeten had. Ook ondervonden we dat hij na het eten van eieren nog meer begon te hoesten. We hebben hem van dan af geen chocolade maar ook geen eieren, kaas en frieten meer gegeven, allemaal dingen die bekend zijn als slecht voor de lever. Sedertdien heeft mijn zoontje nooit meer ziek geweest. De virale infecties zijn weggebleven en ook het voortdurend hoesten. Oorontstekingen heeft hij ook niet meer gehad. Ik vermoed dat die oorontstekingen veroorzaakt werden door de kwark (platte kaas). Platte kaas vinden kinderen lekker maar ze eten er te veel van. We hebben hem ook minder melk gegeven.

Toen mijn zoon dan een tiener was, is hij beginnen surfen in weer en wind en alhoewel hij dan altijd doornat en doorkoud was, is hij daar nooit verkouden of ziek van geworden. 

Ik hoop dat u het met uw dochtertje ook eens wilt uitproberen want antibiotica moet men toch vermijden met zo een klein kind. Als u nog vragen hebt, mag u mij altijd mailen.

Vriendelijke groeten

Jeanine

----------


## niene

> Dag Niene
> 
> Toen mijn zoon klein was, had hij de ene virale infectie op de andere. Ook had hij veel last van hoesten en oorontsteking. We begonnen er op den duur op te letten dat het vooral rond de tijd van Pasen en de Sint Nicolaas periode was, dat hij het meest ziek was, als hij wat chocolade gegeten had. Ook ondervonden we dat hij na het eten van eieren nog meer begon te hoesten. We hebben hem van dan af geen chocolade maar ook geen eieren, kaas en frieten meer gegeven, allemaal dingen die bekend zijn als slecht voor de lever. Sedertdien heeft mijn zoontje nooit meer ziek geweest. De virale infecties zijn weggebleven en ook het voortdurend hoesten. Oorontstekingen heeft hij ook niet meer gehad. Ik vermoed dat die oorontstekingen veroorzaakt werden door de kwark (platte kaas). Platte kaas vinden kinderen lekker maar ze eten er te veel van. We hebben hem ook minder melk gegeven.
> 
> Toen mijn zoon dan een tiener was, is hij beginnen surfen in weer en wind en alhoewel hij dan altijd doornat en doorkoud was, is hij daar nooit verkouden of ziek van geworden. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat u het met uw dochtertje ook eens wilt uitproberen want antibiotica moet men toch vermijden met zo een klein kind. Als u nog vragen hebt, mag u mij altijd mailen.
> 
> Vriendelijke groeten
> ...


heel hartelijk dank jeanine, ik zal dat ook proberen, het gaat nu wel veel beter, ze heeft nu wel ook last van die enorme hoest, en ik mail zodra ik een vraag heb

----------

